# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Yes, The Annual Pilgrimage has been made, albeit for only one week (as more tour dates on the Be Like Tim World Tour still await).Hit three fav spots:  Atlanticville (Thai Tuesday), High Thyme and ACM

## Island Visitor

Yes, The Annual Pilgrimage has been made, albeit for only one week (as more tour dates on the Be Like Tim World Tour still await).

Hit three fav spots:  Atlanticville (Thai Tuesday), High Thyme and ACME Cantina.  Also joined Ric and Lu (as well as Devon) at The Wreck, a GREAT seafood house in the Old Village of Mount Pleasant.  Shhhhh, if you aren't Old School, you aren't supposed to know about it.  So dont tell anyone that I told you so.  Just pretend to be Old School and go there as it is a fantastic seafood house.  Not Foo Foo.  Just darn good!  

More to follow...

----------


## Seles

IOPV~I'm On Permanent Vacation!

I got Wrecked on Shem Creek~  
Is the seafood fresh...well, yes-we just unloaded the boat earlier today.

Ric

----------


## Island Visitor

Indeed.  Adding just those two teeny weeny letters "OP" sure makes a difference!

----------

